# live report from the octagon



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went out to Sykes for some Spanish mackerel but didn't catch any but instead saw some small mangs hanging around the octagon pier. Decided to watch them and throw some shrimp pieces and saw some nice keeper size mangs will post pictures. Managed one and three break offs due to self mistakes.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay ended the day with only 3 Mangs not bad ranging from 13" to 14". Had fun fighting them and learned from my mistakes.
Set up used today was my trusty and favorite Okuma Safina Pro combo 7 ft
Spooled with 12 lb Berkley big game green.
15 lb leader about 3.5' - 4' with a big split shot using a #4 - #2 circle hook.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

pictures.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's the picture.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Fine supper right there.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Is the octagon pier just before you get on Bob Sykes?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah I think the octagon is basically the pcola side of Sykes.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to try the octagon pier tomorrow then hit the bridge about sunset, is the red fishing any good there? Those mangs. I would like to get a mess of, I use to spear them about 35-40 yrs. ago snorkeling with a Hawaiian sling and catch them along a seawall on Pine Island when I was young.


----------



## Burnin' Daylight (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice fish randy!


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I might hit the pier tomorrow if I don't have to work or Tuesday.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

No snapper but blue runner's, pinfish and sharks.


----------



## t2khonda (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice....


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

*mangs*

doesn't an octagon have 8 sides to it? and i think it is on the gulf breeze side since santa rosa cty is before pcola bch side.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes Dan it is on the gulf breeze side If you Google Earth Bob Sykes you will see the small pier.


----------

